# Ein Jahr ist vorüber und einfach traumhaft !!!



## clemmie (2. Juli 2008)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde

Das zweite Jahr ist mit Hürden und Hindernissen doch genommen und langsam macht der Zustand selbst die Nachbarn, beeindruckter Weise, fast schon etwas neidig  !

 

Es ist nach wie vor der kleine 1000er, aber ich denke, die Arbeit hat sich erst einmal gelohnt und wird vieleicht im nächsten Jahr erweitert.

 

Was halt bei diesen Tagen immer wieder viel Arbeit macht, sind leider die puscheligen Fadenalgen, grummel, die wuchern wie blöd. Nun, da wir ein übersichtliches Becken haben, sind wir ins kalte Wasser gesprungen und haben Nasen und 2 __ Graskarpfen eingesetzt. Wenn sie zu groß werden, ab in die Pfanne "duck".

 

Wasserwerte sind laut Superpet und unserer lieben Aquaristik-Nachbarin erste Sahne. Keine Schwermetalle, Nitrat unter 10, Härte 10. Die anderen Fischis fühlen sich wohl, wie es den Anschein hat. Bitterlinge und Gold-Blau-Orfen. Wobei einer der Orfen wie ein Platzhirsch die anderen scheucht.

 

Insgesamt haben wir einen Fischbestand von 11 Stück, die nur jeden Sonntag Futter erhalten. Dies schein ausrecihend, denn die Fischis wachsen zwar zusehend, aber dennoch langsam. Den Winter haben Sie trotz 2 Wochen Dauerfrost, mit nur 70cm Beckentiefe alle überstanden. Selbst eine 10cm dicke Eisschicht haben sie nicht gestört. Die verwelkten Pflanzenstengel haben wir einfach stehen lassen, somit war wohl für ausreichend Belüftung gesorgt.

UNS GEFÄLLTS - und unserem Charly auch .......

Liebe Grüße aus dem Goldenen Grund


----------



## Wuzzel (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ein Jahr ist vorbüber und einfach trauhaft !!!*

Schöner Teich, aber leider total überbesetzt. 
Clemmie, Du solltest etwas mehr im Forum lesen ! 
Die __ Graskarpfen machen Dein Problem nicht besser. 
Aber bei manchen Leuten redet man zwecks Fischbesatz leider gegen ne Wand. 

Ich bin gespannt, wann es von Dir das erste Posting zu kranken / toten Fischen gibt. 

Wolf


----------



## Frettchenfreund (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ein Jahr ist vorbüber und einfach trauhaft !!!*

Hallo Clemmie ( oderwieistdeinname ) edit: Michael ist sein Name!

Ich möchte Dir ja nichts böses aber bei dem Becken, den Pflanzkörben und den Besatz denke ich Wolf hat recht.

Ich habe auch so eine kleine Pfütze gehabt und viel weniger Fische und mehr Schwimmraum für die Fische und hatte schon erhebliche Probleme.

Ich wünsche Dir, dass das bei Dir nicht eintritt.


Die Teichschale kommt mir aber sehr bekannt vor  Lt. Hersteller 52 cam tief und nicht 75 cm.  kann mich aber auch täuschen.
.


----------



## Badener (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ein Jahr ist vorbüber und einfach trauhaft !!!*

Hallo Clemmie,

hast du schon mal was von artgerechter Tierhaltung gehört ????  
Bei Deinem Miniteich so eine vielzahl von Fischen  

Meiner Meinung nach gehören in so eine Teichschale max. ein paar kleine
__ Moderlieschen rein. Mehr aber auch nicht.   



> Den Winter haben Sie trotz 2 Wochen Dauerfrost, mit nur 70cm Beckentiefe alle überstanden.


Ist nur die Frage wie sie sich dabei gefühlt haben, aber sie können ja nicht sprechen, und flüchten ja auch nicht   

Wie schon geschrieben, in der Teichschale ein paar Moderlieschen rein und mehr nicht.
*Alles andere ist für mich Tierquälerei.*

Würdest Du Dich eingesperrt in einem 10m² großem Raum 2 Jahre wohlfühlen?? 

Denk mal drüber nach.


----------



## Uli (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ein Jahr ist vorbüber und einfach trauhaft !!!*

hi leute,
warum meldet sich der clemmie nicht mehr?was denkst du wolf?
gruß uli


----------



## Olli.P (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ein Jahr ist vorbüber und einfach trauhaft !!!*

Hi,

na, weil hier viele immer nur  

anstatt es erst einmal ein wenig sanfter ( Wortgewandter ) zu versuchen.  

Na ja, was ich sonst noch schreiben möchte verkneif ich mir lieber mal...............


----------



## Wuzzel (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ein Jahr ist vorbüber und einfach trauhaft !!!*



			
				Uli schrieb:
			
		

> hi leute,
> warum meldet sich der clemmie nicht mehr?was denkst du wolf?
> gruß uli



Uli,
da musst Du clemmie fragen und nicht mich. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Wuzzel (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ein Jahr ist vorbüber und einfach trauhaft !!!*



			
				Olli_P schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> na, weil hier viele immer nur



Olli, ... das Problem mit dem Überbesatz bei Clemmie im Teich wurde bereits vor ueber einem Jahr sehr wortgewand und nett von Annett angesprochen. 
Wenn in dem Jahr der Besatz eher vergrößert als verkleinert wird und wenn User die seit mehr als einem Jahr hier angemeldet werden so grundlegende Fehler machen, dann weiss man nicht , was die das ganze Jahr hier im Forum gelesen haben. 
Und dann sollte man das deutlich ansprechen. 
Meine Meinung. 

Wolf


----------



## Olli.P (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ein Jahr ist vorbüber und einfach trauhaft !!!*

Hi Wolf,

natürlich ist der Teich überbesetzt.... 

Trotz allem meine ich es geht doch auch erst mal auf die sanfte Art..... 

auch nach einem Jahr nochmal..... 

Auch ich habe meine Koi bei jemandem gekauft der Teiche baut, Koi importiert und handelt. Bei der Frage nach Besatzstärke bekam ich z.B. folgende Antwort:

Solange du junge Koi kleine einsetzt kannst du da ruhig so ca. 30 Stck. einsetzen. Nur wenn die dann größer werden solltest du dir Gedanken machen welche du behalten möchtest und welche du wieder abgibst oder vergrößerst........

Wie schon hundertfach geschrieben, wird die Besatzdichte immer auf Ausgewachsene Tiere bezogen.... 

Vllt. sollte man dieses auch mal mit erwähnen........... 

Und nicht immer sofort draufhauen........ 

Wie gesagt, das ist meine Meinung.......... 

Übrigens bin ich mit dem Teichbesatz auch schon wieder hart an der Grenze. Und ein paar Jungfische sind auch schon wieder im Aq untergebracht. Jedoch haben wir, wenn's soweit ist, für alle die wir nicht halten können Abnehmer.... 

Ansonsten wird meine bessere Hälfte vllt. ja auch noch einer Erweiterung auf ein paar m³ mehr in ca. 2-3 Jahren zustimmen. Schließlich hat Sie ja auch schon einen größeren Pf für ihre Seerosen bekommen. Und schließlich ist Sie es die immer die Jufis raus fängt und groß zieht ...............

Schaun mer ma..............


----------



## Wuzzel (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ein Jahr ist vorbüber und einfach trauhaft !!!*

Hallo Olaf, 

man sollte sich bereits beim Einsetzen Gedanken machen, wohin dann mit den Fischen und nicht erst, wenn diese zu groß geworden sind. 
Und jetzt sei mal ehrlich, wieviel freundlicher soll man denn noch schreiben ? 
Wer seit über einem Jahr hier im Forum ist und auch nur ein Bruchteil der Postings gelesen hat, der sollte wirklich Wissen das ein __ Graskarpfen nicht in so einen Teich gehört. 

Da "krisch isch echt Plaque" wenn ich sowas in so ner Häufung wie derzeit hier im Forum lese. So viel Blümchen um die Sprechblase zu __ winden hat keiner mehr. 
Es kann jedenfalls nicht angehen, das in letzter Zeit mehr über die User gemeckert wird, die Fehler offen ansprechen, als die, die sich über gelesene und akzeptierte Forenregeln einfach hinwegsetzen. 

Aber sicher machst Du mir mal einen Vorschlag für ein politisch Korrektes Antwortposting auf das Erstposting dieses Threads ! 

Vielen Dank 
Wolf


----------



## katja (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ein Jahr ist vorbüber und einfach trauhaft !!!*

hallo!

zum thema "wenn sie groß sind, machen wir sie dann raus" muss ich auch mal was sagen.

unsere nachbarn haben, genau wie nachbarn von unseren freunden, viel zu viele große kois in ihren viel zu kleinen teichen.
beide hatten den vorsatz, wenn sie groß sind, geben wir sie ab!

ja von wegen!  

"jetzt sind sie uns so ans herz gewachsen", "bis jetzt läuft ja alles prima", sind die sätze, die man hört, wenn man das umsiedeln vorsichtig anspricht.

bis dann eben der große knall kommt und die armen fische krank werden, einfrieren oder "einfach so" sterben!  

aber was solls! dann holt man sich eben wieder ne ladung kleiner und hat wieder ein paar jahre seine freude dran.......:evil 

aus diesen erfahrungen heraus, bekomm ich auch immer kopfweh, wenn ich von solchen teichen hör, denn ändern tun die wenigsten etwas, bevor es zu spät ist!


----------



## AMR (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ein Jahr ist vorbüber und einfach trauhaft !!!*

...es gibt auch welche die vllt nicht jeden tag im forum lesen?
und was meint ihr wie viele ihre tiere misshandeln die hier nicht angemeldet sind...man kann leider nicht die welt verbessern, nur ratschläge geben


----------



## Wuzzel (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ein Jahr ist vorbüber und einfach trauhaft !!!*

Danke Alex für diesen wichtigen Hinweis.
Gib mir aber bitte mal nen Tipp, welche Schlußfolgerung ich aus Deiner Aussage treffen soll ? 
Auf Fehler nicht mehr hinweisen ? 

Wolf


----------



## AMR (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ein Jahr ist vorbüber und einfach trauhaft !!!*

ne aber sich vllt etwas davon distanzieren ....hier gibt es ja fast jeden tag stress wegen so etwas. man kann seine meinung abgeben und hoffen dass etwas ankommt. es kommt mir manchmal so vor als wohnen einige hier im forum, gerade das kann leicht eine konfliktsituation auslösen, denn ich kann mir denken dass der TE jetzt in trotz verfällt xD

naja meiner meinung nach geht es hier oft zu ruppig zu... in anderen foren habe ich so etwas noch nicht bemerkt. aber ist ansichtssache und ist nicht zum thema sry


----------



## Wuzzel (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ein Jahr ist vorbüber und einfach trauhaft !!!*

Du sprichst in Rätseln... vllt ? xD TE ? 

vllt versteh ich ja noch, aber der Rest ??? 

Also willste damit sagen ich sollt lieber in den Biergarten mir einen trinken, als hier zu posten ? 

Wolf


----------



## AMR (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ein Jahr ist vorbüber und einfach trauhaft !!!*

xD = 

vllt= vielleicht

TE= threadersteller

naja egal ich möchte mich nicht wieder auf eine diskussion einlassen... ich meine nur, nicht immer einen streit auslösen. ok ich kann es verstehn clemmies teichzusammenstellung ist etwas unglücklich. aber warscheinlich ist es nicht böse gemeint.

also clemmie falls du interesse daran hast dass es deinen fischen gut geht sei nicht eingeschnappt und gehe auf die ratschläge ein bei mir sah es am anfang auch nicht anders aus


----------



## Dr.J (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ein Jahr ist vorüber und einfach traumhaft !!!*

Hallo AMR,

ich finde nicht, dass es hier ruppig zugeht. Ich bin in verschiedenen anderen Foren unterwegs, da geht weit ruppiger zu. Allerdings kann man auch verstehen, dass einem manchmal bei Beratungsresistenten die Hutschnur platzen kann.

@Wuzzel
Wohl schon zu alt für die "Sprache" der jungen Generation? 

So, genug OFF-TOPIC, wir sollten wieder zum Thema zurückkehren. OK?


----------

